# Gaggia Classic steam problem



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've had my Gaggia Classic for a while, and we live in a very hard water area so have done my best to remember to descale the machine regularly. Unfortunately I've let it slip a bit too long this time, and my steam wand appears to be blocked somewhere along the line. A full descale yesterday hasn't sorted it out - is there a way I can remove / inspect the wand for blockages before I call an engineer? Could it be related to some other problem instead? I'm getting water through the group, but nothing from the wand itself (just a small dribble from the point where the wand leaves the machine housing when the valve is opened)

Hope you can help!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Just subscribing to the thread. This seems the only way!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like you may need a new steam valve. They are fairly easy to take off if you are up to it. I would suggest removing it and soaking it in descaler to make sure it gets a proper clean before you invest in a new one.


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for that suggestion. I think I should be competent enough to remove it from what you say. Does anyone know where I might find some guidance on the process, just in case?

Thanks again.


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Oops, silly me. Answered my own question with a quick Google search: http://www.wholelattelove.com/articles/steam_valve_replacement.cfm


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

try a paper clip poke in the bottom of wand. most blockages in steam arm are with dried milk

mark


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

That's cleared the blockage pretty well! There's still a fair bit of leakage from the top of the wand, so I suspect further cleaning may be in order. I've also never backflushed the machine, so it's probably time I did this, too...

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

definatley backflush, i always have to scrape the head plate when i change head seals and filters... nothing worse than tasting 12 month old coffee ;-)


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks - I have a rubber disc on order to do this with. Do I need to buy this in order to do it properly, or would it work as part of my regular descaling routine?


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

yes the rubber circular disc will be fine, first time you back flush you will see how brown it is, i would do this at least once a week.


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Great - looking forward to using the cleaner when it arrives...thanks for the tips


----------

